# Information about Form 1221 and Form 80



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, 

I tried searching about the information for Form 1221 and Form 80. I got some help from senior members here and some information here and there.

Not sure if its a big thing and is needed to be consolidated at one place, but i have created this new thread to have all the information collated about these forms to be submitted while we lodge a 175/176.

Till now, The information i could fetch out of the forum posts is:

1) For online application, 1221 is seen to be a required form for an applicant (if no dependents). But if there is a dependent, this form appears as a required form for second person (dependent) and doesn't appear as a required form for the primary applicant. this is confusing, but that is how its been observed till now.

2) Recommendation for 1221 from the Forum can be summarized as "No matter for whom it shows it as a required form, fill the form for both Primary and Secondary and Front load the same"

3) Form 80 is not seen to be shown as a required form for online applications, neither for primary, nor for secondary applicant.

4) Again the forum recommendation is to fill this up for both (primary and Secondary) and front load the same. This saves the time when you get the CO allotted.


Confusions, I still have are primarily related with the kind of questions there are in the 1221 form:

like, intended stay? places intended to visit? stay from ____ to _____? etc. etc.

Most of them i feel i cannot fill (at least not with real information/dates). So would these be left blank or one should fill what he best can think/imagine of??

I guess, experienced members who have already submitted this form at some point of time can surely help here.

Thanks!
Happ!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Please find below the answers :


1-This is required for both primary and secondary applicant.Do not get bogged- down!If you were to miss anything in there,do not worry CO will ask for sure,later!


2-Yes it is true.You should do it like this!

3-When you will receive the assignment of CO email from your CO after lodgement of application he/she will ask for the same.No need and worry to front-load the same!

4-As far as Front loading is concerned ,if it were to work?It works only on in the case of PCC and Medicals.....but very later down the line not at this preliminary stage.

5-And finally for your confusions,these forms are definitely confusing:

Please note that these forms are generic in their application,so some questions might not apply in your visa category.As you are lodging PR visa,just state that you are coming on Permanent Basis,simply.....likewise the period of stay is not relevant .Just jot down in the context of your visa category.Furthermore,intended period of stay must apply if you were to come on visit visa status......Just be clear and provide relevant and genuine.....if you skip anything CO will ask later,if they consider it important.

Hope it helps.

Thanks.




happ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried searching about the information for Form 1221 and Form 80. I got some help from senior members here and some information here and there.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

happ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried searching about the information for Form 1221 and Form 80. I got some help from senior members here and some information here and there.
> 
> ...


Happ,

As confirmed earlier vide d odr threads, form 1221 n 80 will b required for both primary n secondary applicants. So you may fill up n upload it before the CO allocation. No harm.

On the dates its just an tentative Information...you can mention the date u r planning to move and length of stay you may write as 'Permanent'.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Happ,
> 
> As confirmed earlier vide d odr threads, form 1221 n 80 will b required for both primary n secondary applicants. So you may fill up n upload it before the CO allocation. No harm.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Maddy and thanks for the inputs Hassan.. 

I think i would be able to complete the forms now.. Although, instead of attaching, i would need to send them on email as I am already done with the document attachment limit :-|

Thanks much again guys.. You rock!!
Happ!


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

do we have to fill the form 1221 and front upload it if we are applying for 176 visa online...All the questions in the form are those which we already filled in the online application..


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Need advise*



happ said:


> Thanks again Maddy and thanks for the inputs Hassan..
> 
> I think i would be able to complete the forms now.. Although, instead of attaching, i would need to send them on email as I am already done with the document attachment limit :-|
> 
> ...


Hi Happ,

I see that you applied in Oct 2011 and on 7th Feb 2012, you got visa. You applied in IT category seem like. I am also applying for IT category. I have 15 years of IT experience, Bach of Electrical Enginnering from IIT Roorkee. 199-1995 pass out. 

I have 6 years of US work exp on H1. I m seeking help in forum to decide whether I should file my application myself or through some agent. it seems you applied your application yourself. If so may I request you to help me in this process, as initially only it seems tough and confusing. My email id is sanjay.gautam at gmail, if possible can you please reply to my on my above queries.

Thanks so much.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Suggested by forum member is that you should front load it.. Saves time.




fabregas said:


> do we have to fill the form 1221 and front upload it if we are applying for 176 visa online...All the questions in the form are those which we already filled in the online application..


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Sanjay, 

I would suggest you should apply by yourself, only if you have enough time to go through the forums and search for info. If you are much busy with your daily job, then i would say, its better to go through an agent (a good one though). But again, its not tough to go by yourself, but yes, it could be time consuming.

First thing that you should do is to check whether you qualify for the points rule or not. Second would be to see if you have your occupation listed in ANZSCO list or not. If its there, what is the demand of the same in Aus. Search for these basic answers in the Aus Immigration site and you shall find it easily.

Then the steps goes like this: Apply for ACS --> Go for IELTS (you can do that simultaneously along with ACS as well) --> Apply for a state sponsorship (only if you want to go for a 176 Visa or fall short of points by 5) --> Apply to Aus Immi for PR against 175 or 176.

let me know, if you have any questions.

Happ!



indian01 said:


> Hi Happ,
> 
> I see that you applied in Oct 2011 and on 7th Feb 2012, you got visa. You applied in IT category seem like. I am also applying for IT category. I have 15 years of IT experience, Bach of Electrical Enginnering from IIT Roorkee. 199-1995 pass out.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

fabregas said:


> do we have to fill the form 1221 and front upload it if we are applying for 176 visa online...All the questions in the form are those which we already filled in the online application..


For form 1221...which has been put under my spouse's name, what to fill for "Q19. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"
Pls note, i don't have any relatives nor do i know where will i stay...may be some hotel.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> For form 1221...which has been put under my spouse's name, what to fill for "Q19. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"
> Pls note, i don't have any relatives nor do i know where will i stay...may be some hotel.


you don't have to write anything in it. Leave it blank.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I filled in "Undecided" for this ques.
Its not advisable to write a hotel's address.




mmanjrekar said:


> For form 1221...which has been put under my spouse's name, what to fill for "Q19. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"
> Pls note, i don't have any relatives nor do i know where will i stay...may be some hotel.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

That is correct.. whatever Questions you dont have answers for, leave'em blank.. a lot of things go blank in these forms. But try to find answers to all questions.. in case you dont have.. blank is no problem.

Happ!



fabregas said:


> you don't have to write anything in it. Leave it blank.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

need help in filling form 80 
qn 32 , 43, 44 and 45


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

achinj said:


> need help in filling form 80
> qn 32 , 43, 44 and 45


In my Case 

32. No because I didn't travel to Australia before and I am planning to travel alone.
43. No if you didn't travel to Australia before.
44. if you have travelled to any country other than Australia even for a day then you should write the details
45. The addresses where you lived in Past 10 years. Give details of each address in Ascending order.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

fabregas said:


> In my Case
> 
> 32. No because I didn't go to Australia before and I am planning to go alone.
> 43. No if you haven't travelled to Australia before.
> ...


The mail that i got from CO has below items 
"As there is an error on the new Form 80 you are also required to answer Question 32 (a) to (i)."

So not sure of qn 32 

On qn 43, we have to give each visit details?
qn 44, even if i travel to India, i have to mention that? Even for holidays? 

What abt transit countries? 

Qn 45 - I have stayed in line 6 different cities in India in last 10yrs, i dont remember address of some. I have to mention addresses for all with date?


----------



## shakilahmed (Apr 7, 2013)

lifeisgood said:


> I filled in "Undecided" for this ques.
> Its not advisable to write a hotel's address.


I dont know how to start a new thread so here I want to write about my queries on 1221 form.

In question 45: 

I am asked to write about the countries where I traveled other than Aust in the last 10 years.

I am living in Australia for 5 years and before that I was in Bangladesh. I went to Bd via Thailand, Dubai and Hong Kong. The ques asks me to answer including short stays?

So will be these places need to be written in the answer?

What will be the answer


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

shakilahmed said:


> I dont know how to start a new thread so here I want to write about my queries on 1221 form.
> 
> In question 45:
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be to find definition of short stay and then go from there.

Cheers
Hassan


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Your best bet would be to find definition of short stay and then go from there.
> 
> Cheers
> Hassan


Bro it took you 10 months to get a job :O....???

Tats depressing for others who are planning to migrate...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

radubey84 said:


> Bro it took you 10 months to get a job :O....???
> 
> Tats depressing for others who are planning to migrate...


Its very quick for myself mate I know people who are here for many years and couldn't find job ....though they're earning manifold driving taxis than those sitting in offices.... one should migrate on the assumption that they won't get job for one year at least as a rule of thumb!

Good luck!


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have applied for VISA189 lodged on 7th Nov,14. I have shown my parents as non-migrating and dependent. They have asked me to fill FORM 1221 and Medial test and PCC. 
While checking the form....Under Part I...there is no option for dependent...only option available and which tells IF YOU HAVE APPLIED FOR VISITOR VISA.....and presently i have only applied !! then how to fill the form, can we leave place where no apt word is found?

regards,
Avinash


----------

